# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Windows Server >  ошибка при выполнении команды восстановления настроек принтера

## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток дамы и господа.
Возможно вопрос не по адресу, но может кто-нибудь сможет подсказать.

Имеется сервер на Windows Server 2012, пытаюсь восстановить настройки принтера с помощью команды 
rundll32 printui.dll,PrintUIEntry /Sr /n "HP LJ" /a "C:\1.dat",но при выполнении данной команды возникает ошибка
"Невозможно завершить операцию (ошибка 0x0000000c) Код доступа неверен"

Порывшись в интернетах нашел вот такую ссылку на оф. сайт MS: 

```
https://support.microsoft.com/ru-ru/help/2443101
```

Но:
1) Описание идет для MS Server 2008 или Windows 7;
2) В описании не указывается обновление, можно только заказать. Я заказал обновление (возможно заплатка подойдет и для 2012), но ответа пока не получил.

Если кто сталкивался, подскажите, какую заплатку необходимо поставить, чтобы исправить данную проблему.

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------

